# Dual Xeon 3,2 Ghz, 1 GB Ram und trotzdem hängt der PC?



## Marius Heil (14. Juni 2007)

Hi,

durch Zufall bin ich an einen Dual Xeon mit jeweils 3,2 Ghz und HyperThreading gekommen. Verbaut hab ich 1 GB DDR2 Ram (Dual Channel, 4 Streifen), eine Matrox Parhelia mit 256 MB und 2 stinknormale 40 GB Festplatten.
Wenn ich als mit Windows arbeite hängt zum Beispiel der Internet Explorer 7, wenn ich zu viele neue Tabs aufmache, Kontextmenüs haben eine Verzögerung, etc.
Die Systemauslastung ist dabei noch nie über 40% gekommen und selbst der Primäre CPU hat noch Recourcen frei. Der Ram ist meist nur zu 20% voll.

Nun ja, die Frage die sich mir nun stellt ist also: Warum hängt ein PC wenn er nicht mal voll ausgelastet ist?


Marius


----------



## Raubkopierer (14. Juni 2007)

Mh. beschädigte CPU aufgrund zu hoher Hitze evtl.
Es gibt Programme mit denen man CPUs prüfen kann ob sie fehlerfrei arbeiten. die CPU wird einfach mit mathematischen Aufgaben tracktiert. macht sie Rechenfehler ist der Takt zu hoch. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hießt das Programm dazu Prime95 o.ä.
Wenn du HT hast kannst du auch mal folgendes probieren: Taschenrechner auf -> wissenschaftlich und dann die 100000! berechnen. also die Fakultät. du tippst 100000 ein und drückst auf die Taste mit dem !.


----------



## Flex (14. Juni 2007)

Die UltimateBoot CD  hat dafür einige Tools.


----------



## Marius Heil (15. Juni 2007)

Hi,

nachdem ich Prime95 gestartet hatte, gingen alle 4 angezeigten CPUs auf 100% Auslastung hoch, kaputt ist da auch nichts, jedoch scheint Windows als zu hängen ohne, dass die Auslastung dermaßen hoch ist, das ist es was mich verwundert. Gerade Kontextmenüs brauchen als länger, meist geht es innerhalb von Millisekunden, es passiert aber auch mal, dass sie 2-3 Sekunden zum Öffnen bruachen, woran kann sowas liegen?

Marius


----------



## Raubkopierer (15. Juni 2007)

Mh. wie hängt denn der Internet Explorer? Wenn du scrollst baut sich das Bild komisch und langsam auf? Wenn ja klingt das zusammen mit dem Kontextmenü so als ob dir der richtige Treiber für deine Grafikkarte fehlt. wenn du nicht weißt was für eine das ist kannst du das mit Everest Home nachsehen.


----------



## octo124 (15. Juni 2007)

UBCD ist schon der richtige Ansatz. Teste jeden RAM-Riegel erstmal einzeln mit Memtest.
Lese mit EverestHome aufwärts mal die Parameter aller RAM-Riegel aus (k.A. ob AIDA das von der UBCD auch kann) und vergleiche die.
Dein Prob mit dem IE klingt mehr nach diesem hier:
http://www.win-news.de/content-11.html
Zusätzlich autom. Suche nach Netzwerkgeräten deaktivieren, nicht benötigte Dienste deaktivieren, XP zwingen, dass alles aus dem RAM raus kommt nach Progende usw.
Findest dieses + mehr in den XP-FAQ bei http://www.winhelpline.info
Zu den Zeitpunkten der "Hänger" findest du auch garantiert Einträge in der Ereignisanzeige unter System + Anwendung, die zur Lösung dienen könnten.
40 % Syslast bei einem Dualxeon ist schon ganz schön heftig, wenn es nur um das BS + IE geht (abgesehn davon, dass es resourcenschonendere + sichere Alternativen zum IE gibt). Auslasten wirst du die CPU höchstens beim Rendern, das bringt je Kern 100 %.


----------



## Marius Heil (15. Juni 2007)

Die richtigen Grafiktreiber sind installiert, läuft eigentlich auch einwandfrei.
Die Sahen, die beim IE7 zb hängen sind, wenn ich nen neuen Tab aufmache, steht da manchmal ne ganze Weile, dass er läd und es passiert einfach nichts.
Wir reden hier jedoch nur von Hängern die in der Größenordnung 2 bis maximal 12 Sekunden dauern. Und es ist ja wie gesagt auch nur manchmal. Ich denke jedem PC Anwender ist das Problem bekannt, aber ich find es einfach störend, wenn er zum Öffnen eines leeren Tabs oder eines Kontextmenüs ne halbe Ewigkeit bruacht weil er dafür ja schließlich annähernd keine Informationen dafür abzurufen hat.
Ich kenn das ganze auch schon von meinem alten PC, ein Pentium 4. Da dachte ich jedoch, es ist auf die Systemauslastung zurückzuführen, was ich mir bei dem PC aber nun nicht merh vorstellen kann.
Die Ram Riegel werd ich mal durchchecken.
Wenn ich ein paar BIlder render geht er meist auch nur bis 80% pro Kern hoch, das passt aber, da ich grad nix größeres zum rendern da habe und die Primzahlenberechnung ihn ja schließlich voll ausgelastet hat.
Gibt es irgendwo ein Tool, dass mir Festplattenauslastung, Ram auslastung, CPU, usw graphisch anzeigt?
Die Ram Streifen haben ja schließlich auch nur nen bestimmten maximalen Datendurchsatz, den kann man aber mit Windowsmitteln nicht sonderlich überprüfen.


Marius


----------



## Raubkopierer (15. Juni 2007)

Das Betriebssystem hast du schon mal neu aufgesetzt?


----------



## Acriss (15. Juni 2007)

Du redest bzw schreibst von Inet-explorer und neuen Tabs
gibt es die da überhaup`?
Naja, aber was mir sofort in den Sinn schießt...
Liegt es vllt einfach nur an deiner inet Verbindung


----------



## Maik (15. Juni 2007)

Hi!


Acriss hat gesagt.:


> Du redest bzw schreibst von Inet-explorer und neuen Tabs
> gibt es die da überhaup`?


Es ist vom IE7 die Rede, und dieser unterstützt im Vergleich zu seinen Vorgängerversionen "Tabbed Browsing" (Registerkarten / Registernavigation)  -> http://www.microsoft.com/germany/windows/ie/default.mspx


----------



## octo124 (16. Juni 2007)

Wer mehr auf bunte Bilder steht, anstatt jeden Riegel einzeln mit Memtest zu überprüfen (macht Arbeit) und durch Einträge der Ereignisanzeige (erhöht dann das Wissen über interne Vorgänge) auf den richtigen Pfad zu wandeln, auch dem kann geholfen werden - als OT sag ich nur noch omg.

Google mal nach Statbar, aber ob da was für Dualcore integriert wurde k.A.. Dafür gibts dann Rightmark  CPU Clock.


----------



## Marius Heil (16. Juni 2007)

Also, das System hab ich von Grund auf neu aufgesetzt, ist ne komplett neue Installation von Windows XP mit SP2.
@octo124: Da hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich überprüf die einzelnen Ram Riegel sehr wohl, usw.
Was ich jedoch gerne aufgezeichnet hätte wäre die Auslastung der Ram Streifen, damit ich sehe, wann sie voll ausgelastet sind und somit für die Programme temporär nicht verwendbar sind.

Marius

---
Einige Hänger hab ich wegbekommen, hatte keinen SCSI Terminator drin, die Sekundäre Festplatte hatte daher eine Schreibrate von sagenhaften 1,8 MB/s. Das war doch verglichen langsam mit den 83 MB/s die sie nun hat.
Ich werd die Windowsinstallation dann auch demnächst auf nen Raid Verbund auslagern, möglicherweise liegts auch teilweise an der Festplattenleistung. Derzeit ist Windows noch auf ner normalen IDE Platte installiert.


----------



## Grimreaper (17. Juni 2007)

octo124 hat gesagt.:


> Dein Prob mit dem IE klingt mehr nach diesem hier:
> http://www.win-news.de/content-11.html


DUH! Wenn ich sowas lese muss ich an die Computerbild denken. Das ist eins der blödsinnigsten Tips in der Windowsgeschichte. Mehr Info dazu: http://blogs.msdn.com/oldnewthing/archive/2006/11/23/1128591.aspx



octo124 hat gesagt.:


> XP zwingen, dass alles aus dem RAM raus kommt nach Progende usw.


Oh mein Gott. In die Speicherverwaltung des Betriebssystems einzugreifen ist sowas von verkehrt...



octo124 hat gesagt.:


> 40 % Syslast bei einem Dualxeon ist schon ganz schön heftig, wenn es nur um das BS + IE geht (abgesehn davon, dass es resourcenschonendere + sichere Alternativen zum IE gibt). Auslasten wirst du die CPU höchstens beim Rendern, das bringt je Kern 100 %.


Stimmt auch nicht. Flash z. B. kann ganz schön reinhauen.

Weiterhelfen kann ich dir leider nicht Marius, aber diese "Tipps" mussten einfach kommentiert werden.


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. Juni 2007)

Ram testet man eigentlich offline etwa mit Memtest86+. das Programm teilt dir auch mit ob es Fehler gefunden hat. Also: Alle Rams bis auf einen raus und Memtest anwerfen und ne Weile laufen lassen. dann nen anderen Riegel rein und das gleiche von vorn.


----------



## octo124 (17. Juni 2007)

Na hoffentlich gibts bald eine informative Website mit den gesammelten Werken von unserm User Grimreaper, da steckt ja mehr Potential hinter als bei den Machern von http://www.winhelpline.info - hier speziell unser Thema in den XP-FAQs.
Aber wie so oft gesagt, des Menschen Wille ist sein Himmelsreich, möge er dort zufrieden sein.


----------



## Grimreaper (17. Juni 2007)

Octo, es tut mir leid dass die schöne bunte Seite dich mehr überzeugt als mein Beitrag. Das QoS ausschalten keine sinnvolle Tuningmassnahme ist hab ich ja schon mit Link belegt. Zum Thema Arbeitsspeicher freiräumen liefer ich hiermit nach:

"Tools, die den Arbeitsspeicher freiräumen, sind laut Vahldiek Unfug - und manchmal sogar kontraproduktiv. Wenn beim Aufräumen Programme aus dem Speicher fliegen, die noch gebraucht werden, wird Windows sogar verlangsamt statt beschleunigt." - spiegel.de / c't

PS Ich entschuldige mich sollte ich mich bei meinem letzten Beitrag etwas im Ton vergriffen haben. Ich find solche "Tipps" (auch wenn gut gemeint) aber echt zum haareraufen.


----------



## Marius Heil (18. Juni 2007)

Tja, ich hab auch noch ein wenig rumprobiert, aber der PC scheint vollkommen in Ordnung zu sein und die Windows Installation ist ja schließlich auch ziemlich neu.
Aber gestern zum Beispiel wollte ich nen Rechtsklick auf ne rar Datei machen um diese zu entpacken, nach sagenhaften 25 Sekunden ist das Kontextmenü aufgegangen, habs nochmal getestet und nochmal das gleiche, ich kann parallel aber auch zig andere Programme offen haben, alles läuft flüssig nur das Kontextmenü lässt sich Zeit.
Das Birnchen vorne am PC hat dabei auch nur ne minimale Festplattenauslastung angezeigt.
Kennt ihr solche Probleme gar nicht, dass ihr auf Dateien klickt und es geht ne Ewigkeit?


Marius


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. Juni 2007)

Wenn die Installation sowieso neu ist sollte es doch kein Problem sein, die nochmal neu aufzusetzen? Again 
Vllt probierst du auch mal ne Live-CD? Außerdem kannst du mal schauen ob denn alle deine Treiber aktuell sind? Gut dafür geeignet ist das Programm Driver Genius.


----------



## Marius Heil (18. Juni 2007)

Hi,

nochmal neu aufsetzen bringt nix, ich hatte diese Probleme bereits mit meinem alten Rechner. Die Treiber sind die aktuellsten die sich finden lassen, hab alles von den Herstellerseiten gezogen, als ich den PC vor einigen Tagen installiert hab.
Das einzige was ich bisher gemacht hab ist einige Programme installieren. Gerade die Kontextmenüs machen dem PC Probleme, keine CPU, Ram oder Festplattenauslastung aber man darf wenn man Pech hat 10 Sekunden oder länger auf sein Kontextmenü warten in dem dann nur Entpacken mit Winrar, öffnen mit Acrobat Reader oder sonstwas steht.


Marius


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. Juni 2007)

Mh. mal in den Autostart schaun? Und du kannst nicht sagen, dass es nichts bringt, den PC neu zu machen, nur weil es bei einem anderen auch nciht geklappt hat.


----------



## Marius Heil (21. Juni 2007)

Hi,

es wäre ja kompletter unsinn ihn neu aufzusetzen, schließlich lief alles problemlos, da ändert sich auch bei der 2. Insstallation nichts dran, bisher hab ich noch nix gefunden.


Marius


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. Juni 2007)

Versuch macht klug. du kannst nicht pauschal sagen, dass es nichts bringt. ne Neuinstallation wird man ja im allgemeinen vermeiden aber wenn sowieso keine wichtigen Daten da sind. warum nicht?

Edit: Hast du HT im Bios an? Wenn ja -> aus machen; wenn Nein mal einschalten. Wobei SP2 keine Probleme damit haben sollte.


----------



## fluessig (21. Juni 2007)

Was steht denn in deinem Kontextmenü? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass du einen Treiber/Software hast, die einen Eintrag im Kontextmenü hast und diese braucht lange zum laden. Etwa das Ati Catalyst Control Center.


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. Juni 2007)

Mh. Nein. die Kontextmenüs werden von der Shell generiert und sind von der Software unabhängig. die Software trägt diese nur in die Shell ein und verlinkt dort die DLL.


----------

